# Tea Box for mould for M&P



## Manda129 (Feb 9, 2011)

Was wondering if this tea box would be alright to use as a mould, im waiting on an actual mould to turn up but all my ingredients turned up today and id really like to have a bit of a play?

so would this be alright to use?










sorry if photos are big


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 9, 2011)

That's a nice box.  I don't do MP but I would think lined with freezer paper that would be a perfect mold.


----------



## Manda129 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea i was hoping i could just line it and use it, instead of having to actually make a soap mold aswell, my grandfather used to work for bell tea so i have bout 30 of these laying around so would be nice to put them to a good productive use 

Does iy have to be freezer paper? could you not use baking paper at all?


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 14, 2011)

The beauty of being an artisan is that you can come up with all sorts of different methods and tools that work for you. As long as your soap can come out clean, you can use pretty much whatever you'd like.


----------



## krissy (Feb 14, 2011)

i have use cigar boxes just like that. i even did a MP and CP swirl in one and it ruined the box. the MP leaked out and under the liner then i couldnt get the soap out at all. if you do it, make sure all your corners are leak proof and have a really large amount of paper left over so that you can lift it easier.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 15, 2011)

I think freezer paper would leak when doing MP.  I would line it with a trashbag.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 15, 2011)

Anything you line it with will leave marks/wrinkles on the surface of your finished soap. I would run to the dollar stote and pick up a bread loaf pan.


----------

